# Cobra Head Induction



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

More of my play time.

50w self ballasted Induction. Custom reflector.





















240V bulb.

It won't replace a 100W Hps even up.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Are they available in 277v ? Is that a medium base?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Are they available in 277v ? Is that a medium base?


I think some are, and some aren't.


Available in medium and mogul.

Becareful of suppliers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I think some are, and some aren't.
> 
> 
> Available in medium and mogul.
> ...


 Here is a good link for self ballast induction lamps they even make them for 120 volts as well...http://www.gladiatorlighting.com/products/40W-SELF-BALLASTED-INDUCTION-BULB-MED-120V-27K.html

BTW nice job on those reflectors...:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is a good link for self ballast induction lamps they even make them for 120 volts as well...http://www.gladiatorlighting.com/products/40W-SELF-BALLASTED-INDUCTION-BULB-MED-120V-27K.html
> 
> BTW nice job on those reflectors...:thumbsup:


 
The Coach light reflector has been through hell and back. I started with a 50W self ballasted, built the reflector and the bulb was too long. Then I chopped it up and tried (2) 23W medium based bulbs. Chop, bend and rivet....not bright enough. Try (2) 25W......flip the bulbs.....not working.
Chop, bend, rivet......

Poor thing. It hates me.:001_huh:

But it's all in a devolpement stage, and this is where the fun is.:thumbsup:


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh this is a terrible idea. The 50w will not put out enough light and heat on the self ballasted is an issue. The lamp will only last 30,000 to 50,000 hours. You need to use an externally ballasted product. There is a ton of space for the multi-tap ballast. We have some screw-in external ballast units. See us at www.GetIIL.com.

Great job on the reflector love the idea of thinking outside the box. On a pole light you really need an externally ballasted product.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They are replacing 150 watt HPS heads around here with those.....they suck, they are dimmer than the old original 175 watt merc predesesor , We are going back in time with some of this technology. I still think your'e a MadScientist:jester:


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh I can see why, the 50w is made to replace a 100w HID with 1000 hours on the lamp. In order to get enough lumens you need to use a 80 to 100w Induction.








The lamp has 7,400 lumens with a 2.0 P/S ratio of visual lumens. The external 120 to 277v ballast is small and the screw-in lamps makes a quick installs.

The self ballasted are good for some applications in lower wattage. We have some lower wattage products that have a LIFETIME warranty.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

jpozak said:


> The self ballasted are good for some applications in lower wattage. We have some lower wattage products that have a *LIFETIME *warranty.


:laughing:
Who is the warranty through and how long has that company been in business? If it's been around for less than ten years, which insurance company backs the lifetime warranty? 

What is lifetime?



jpozak said:


> Oh this is a terrible idea. The 50w will not put out enough light and heat on the self ballasted is an issue.


So is falling for LIFETIME warranty that's more than likely the LIFETIME of the company probably that just started.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

These guys have been in the induction game for several years. the value to them is the raw materials coming back to them for a rebuild. The magnets and solid billet of mercury are the expensive components. They can rebuild for pennies.
I have used them for months and love the 18w 3000k lamps every where i had incandescent with equal quality of light.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

LED is the wave.
www.rabweb.com


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

jpozak said:


> These guys have been in the induction game for several years. the value to them is the raw materials coming back to them for a rebuild. The magnets and solid billet of mercury are the expensive components. They can rebuild for pennies.
> I have used them for months and love the 18w 3000k lamps every where i had incandescent with equal quality of light.


interesting

are you saying that the reason the 50W self ballasted lamp was not enough lumens was because it was self ballasted? The claim to fame for induction is half the wattage of HID, but was not aware of a self ballasted limitation. 

Have not even seen an 18W version.


----------



## cself123 (Feb 22, 2011)

The self ballasted induction lamps are far less reliable than the induction lamps that are separately ballasted. A self ballasted induction lamp will likely operate 30,000 hours, but no where near the rated 60,000-100,000 hour claims.

We are in the induction business, and have strayed away from these lamps, you need to use the ballast and induction lamp combo, and make sure that proper heat testing has been done. If it passes the heat requirements, you will have a lamp that will last 100,000 hours.

I advise to stay away from the self ballasted induction lamps for now, and use the lamps with the separate transformer.


----------



## tim5544 (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you had luck with those? I have used that same self ballasted lamp before. Seems to have worked good in open fixtures, but have had lots of trouble with it in enclosed fixtures.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Local towns out here are replacing 100 and 150 watt HPS to 80 watt Induction, they suck, less light , much less light.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

tim5544 said:


> Have you had luck with those? I have used that same self ballasted lamp before. Seems to have worked good in open fixtures, but have had lots of trouble with it in enclosed fixtures.


heat kills them

if the enclosed fixture was not designed for induction and does not have a proper heat sink, induction and LED are a bad idea. Everything has their application, but retrofit of enclosed fixtures does not seem to be the niche.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

cself123 said:


> The self ballasted induction lamps are far less reliable than the induction lamps that are separately ballasted. A self ballasted induction lamp will likely operate 30,000 hours, but no where near the rated 60,000-100,000 hour claims.
> 
> We are in the induction business, and have strayed away from these lamps, you need to use the ballast and induction lamp combo, and make sure that proper heat testing has been done. If it passes the heat requirements, you will have a lamp that will last 100,000 hours.
> 
> I advise to stay away from the self ballasted induction lamps for now, and use the lamps with the separate transformer.


Sylvania has (had?) electrodeless CFLs. I've never seen one myself, but if the cost comes down, it maybe popping up on shelves when standard incandescent lamps are banned next year. They function very similar to newer CFLs, that is, they fire up instantly, but without the life reduction penalty. 

The induction is more suited for residential use where they're expected to come on right away and subjected to many short cycles, which significantly degrades the lamp life.


----------

